# Big Sky Snowcat/Snowmobile Guides



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Headed to Big Sky, Montana on March 3rd. I'll be with some legitimate powder riders but none have any decent backcountry experience. Does anyone recommend any snowcat or snowmobile backcountry guide companies in that area? Google has not been my friend on this one. Obviously the closer to Big Sky the better.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Damn, I usually have and idea of what operators are in the area. I don't know that I have heard of one aroumd there. The next best thing would be to find someone who can sponsor you for a day at the Keystone club. 

Paging Walove, what is in the area?


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

The google vibe is making me think the only opportunities are hours away, I was just hoping otherwise.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

BigmountainVMD said:


> The google vibe is making me think the only opportunities are hours away, I was just hoping otherwise.


I may be mistaken, but I did a little looking into BigSky two years ago. I believe the mountain is called "Lone Mountain, Lone Peak, something like that! I remember reading something about the wind being a problem there cuz it was the only tall peak in the area? Maybe there isn't much else very close by to do BC stuff on? I believe the resort covers the entire peak?

I've posted a link to this site before cuz it gives a really good review of BigSky. Maybe you can get some other info, links etc from the site! "Rip The World" Hope it helps!


[edit]
I just re-read that review on their site. I was correct! (_good to know getting older isn't killing off all of my memory!_)  "Lone Peak" is the only significant peak in the immediate area. That may be why you aren't finding the BC guides you were hoping to! :dunno:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I was surfing a thread on TGR asking this same question. These guys posted up.

Montana Backcountry Adventures Homepage | skimba

Might be your best bet.


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

Don't think that op does cat skiing. Just guided ski touring. Their is cat skiing in whitefish, but that's not close. Nothing of that sort around, there are snowmobile rentals in west yellowstone but I don't think guided skiing. Bring / rent your beacon, north snowfield and other areas off the tram plus headwaters are real deall big mountian skiing. March is a good month for snowfall, might get lucky. Montana is not a powder meca like others areas but it has lots or steep stuff to ride Terrain at big sky is huge, even bigger this year, no crowds, so good snow hangs around, before getting tracked out.


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

Unguided back country touring is endless in the area, but that doesn't seem like an option. Lift served out of bounds off the south side of lone peak too. All of it is avy terrain.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Yeah, unfortunately none of us even have splits, so even a guided backcountry tour would be a bit more than we would want to get in to. I'd be willing to get some snowshoes and do some hiking, but some of the older guys I'll be with, while good skiers, would not entertain the idea of hiking. Can't complain... they are paying for the lodging.


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

Well my advise is pray for snow, and rip the resort. The terrain there will challenge and scare the best skiers


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

I don't know your transportation situation, but a night in bozeman and a day at Bridger bowl would be fun. Some times one will get a dump when the other doesn't.


----------

